# création de compte itune impossible



## johanna619 (29 Mai 2010)

Bojour,

J'essai depuis mercredi de me créer un compte sur itunes depuis l'ipod mais impossible. 

j'ai essayer aussi depuis itunes sur le pc mais pareil.

voilà le message que j'ai: vous ne pouvez pas créer un compte pour le moment.


----------



## johanna619 (29 Mai 2010)

voilà c'est résolut, après plusieurs tentative

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------

par contre j'ai un autre soucis, 2 personnes on un ipod touch qui connecte sur le pc et lors qu'il le branche si l'un a télécharger tel ou tel chanson et que l'autre connecte son ipod par la suite, les chansons s'y mettent aussi.


----------



## kiki22222@hotmail.com (14 Août 2010)

Hello Johanna,
peut tu me dire comment tu as fait pour résoudre le problème pour t'inscrire sur itunes quand le message Vous ne pouvez pas créer de compte pour le moment apparaissait.
Merci pour ton aide.
Désolée mais moi je ne peut t'aider.


----------



## arbaot (14 Août 2010)

plusieurs possibilité

dans iTunes quand les iPod sont branchés

-- dans onglet *Musique* 

verifier que la liste de lecture *achat* n'est pas coché

ou 

-- onglet *Résumé* : _Options_ => Gérer manuellement la musique
ainsi quand l'ipod est connecté on ajoute ou ôte les titre que l'on veut


ou 

dans iTunes - iPod branchés ou pas

chacun se fait une/des liste(s) de lecture contenu
qu'il coche pour son iPod(connecté) dans l'onglet musique

quand il telecharge un nouveau titre il l'ajoute par glisser/déposer a une liste
et quand il connecte l'ipod cela se synchronise automatiquement


dans l'aide iTune voir : 
Ajout de musique à liPod
Liste de lecture


----------

